# I'm 22 and going nowhere in life



## muk (Jul 30, 2016)

My college experience has always been rather miserable when it came to grades and classes. Despite everything my councilor said I stuck with the major I picked initially despite the fact I was struggling with it. I went against their advice and decided to try to finish in 4 years as opposed to five like the recommended because I'd be taking so many difficult classes at once otherwise. The more I tried the more I seemed to fail the more I failed the more I'd try to do things the way my parents said even if I felt that I wasn't capable of doing what they asked. 4 years later I'm taking a extra semester to graduate with terrible grades. My major was neuroscience and I was premed which I stupidly stuck with for far too long despite my atrocious grades forget med school applying to masters programs is a shot in a dark with a 2.3 GPA. Even trying to do my application is depressing I just think about all the things to hate about my application. I'm graduating this winter I have no career path nothing I could even safely apply to and think yes at least I know I can get in. So basically the last 4 years was a waste I can't say I even had very much fun since I actually tried and still ended up with a ****ty GPA. On top of that my parents have started fighting again it used be flat out just a abusive relationship when I was growing up. And now well it had gotten better but now the yelling is back but at least its all less physical. As I'm currently living at home for the summer this is particularly stressful especially since I'd been spending alot of time in college the last few years so this has been the longest time I've been in home in a long time.


----------



## baz87 (Jul 31, 2016)

Man, i'm sorry. I'm 29. I've graduated 6 years ago. I also feel like being in college appeared a waste of time. 

Отправлено с моего Micromax Q415 через Tapatalk


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

baz87 said:


> Man, i'm sorry. I'm 29. I've graduated 6 years ago. I also feel like being in college appeared a waste of time.
> 
> Отправлено с моего Micromax Q415 через Tapatalk


what are you doing now?


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

muk said:


> My college experience has always been rather miserable when it came to grades and classes. Despite everything my councilor said I stuck with the major I picked initially despite the fact I was struggling with it. I went against their advice and decided to try to finish in 4 years as opposed to five like the recommended because I'd be taking so many difficult classes at once otherwise. The more I tried the more I seemed to fail the more I failed the more I'd try to do things the way my parents said even if I felt that I wasn't capable of doing what they asked. 4 years later I'm taking a extra semester to graduate with terrible grades. My major was neuroscience and I was premed which I stupidly stuck with for far too long despite my atrocious grades forget med school applying to masters programs is a shot in a dark with a 2.3 GPA. Even trying to do my application is depressing I just think about all the things to hate about my application. I'm graduating this winter I have no career path nothing I could even safely apply to and think yes at least I know I can get in. So basically the last 4 years was a waste I can't say I even had very much fun since I actually tried and still ended up with a ****ty GPA. On top of that my parents have started fighting again it used be flat out just a abusive relationship when I was growing up. And now well it had gotten better but now the yelling is back but at least its all less physical. As I'm currently living at home for the summer this is particularly stressful especially since I'd been spending alot of time in college the last few years so this has been the longest time I've been in home in a long time.


I also feel I wasted time in education. Now I have trouble getting even a menial job because I have a degree. So it reduced my chances in getting a job.


----------



## pink (Oct 13, 2010)

Having some sort of degree despite a low gpa makes it easier to get a job somewhere in the field. You're showing employers that you have some degree of intelligence and skills to get through the course. You can start out on the low end of your company and eventually work up to a position you're happy with- that would take a lot of motivation + would probably be anxiety provoking but if you really work on it who knows? 
Uni/ college can be really hard and demotivating when your grades aren't where you deserve them to be, but learning about the world isn't a waste of time.


----------



## Flutterlee (Aug 11, 2016)

I think you should just try and find what you wanna do. If you wanna go med school..you may wanna see if you can take classes in order to raise your GPA. And I know maybe those classes are a struggle for you. I think you need to search deep within yourself to see what you really want. At the same time...you can see what jobs may be available to you with the degree you're going to have. I don't think prospective jobs are really gonna ask you what your actual GPA is. (at least i dont think they will) Maybe you wanna do something else other than the medical field route. At least you're graduating!!! you made it through. So keep trying. Keep fighting.


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

I can relate. I'm 22 and just took a whole semester off of school because I truly could not figure out what I wanted to do with my life. My grades were quite poor as well, simply because I had no drive or long term vision what so ever. I'm signed up for classes for the start of the next semester.. but I might decide to take another semester off and continue to work full time until I have a good amount of conviction in what I'm doing.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

After a few years of experience, no one will care about your grades. You just have to get your foot in the door. 

Because of my SA, I had relatively poor grades. I have a lot of WU's (Unauthorized Withdrawal) on my record for not showing up to class and not taking the finals. A WU is equal to an F. I still have nightmares that I have a final coming up for a class I've never attended. I think I graduated with a 3.0. Like you I worried about getting a job. But no one asks about your GPA after you have experience. All they care about is what you did in your last job. 

Sometimes to get your foot in the door you have to stretch the truth a little in your resume. Or stretch the truth a lot. If you don't have a job you have noting to lose.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

It's sad that people are wasting their life in college and don't know how to find a job.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Overdrive said:


> It's sad that people are wasting their life in college and don't know how to find a job.


Yeah they are wasting a great opportunity to be a lumberjack 
rofl .


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Yeah they are wasting a great opportunity to be a lumberjack
> rofl .


And ? 
I didn't say he must do this job.


----------



## Innerwolf (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm sorry with all that you going through my friend. I just turned 22 and relate to much of your feelings. I've majored in accounting for 3.5 years now and I was dumb enough to stick with it despite how much I hate and suck at it. I was sold on the idea that I'd have job security with an accounting degree by my family and I regret being to scared and not ambitious enough to take my education and career into my own hands rather than let others steer me in a direction they thought was best. My GPA dropped to a 2.48 and the administration in my majors department won't give a sh*t about mediocre students when it comes to finding internships (which are stupidly required in order to graduate AND have to be freaking unpaid). This summer I felt like I finally found out what I want to do with my life but being so close to graduating and my home situation prompted me to stay at the same school and finish what I started but I've changed my major to just Business so I could graduate with less courses required. I would love to hit the reset button and major in health sciences and give college a try again, and it's so discouraging that I can't make this change right now without having so much to potentially lose and expectations to meet. I hope you discover what you really want to do and your home situation gets better. I don't know your whole family situation and all, but coming from a home where my folks always fought, I'd encourage you to find a way out of that toxic environment if possible or when you have the means too.


----------

